# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  "Eight More Miles to Louisville"

## doublestop

Okay, I've been listening to the Sam Bush version of "8 More Miles to Louisville" (in G).  I've slopped a little solo together, but I've reached a stand still and would like a few more embellishments. Does anyone have it tabbed out or their own version that they can send me?  Any tips would be appreciated and put to good use!

----------


## Darren

There is a version of this tune on Co-Mando by Jimmy Gaudreau under the Tabedit files. It might help you out some.

----------


## OldSausage

Here you go. Sorry it took 9 years.

----------

Bob Visentin, 

Gerry Hastie, 

kmiller1610, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Pete Jenner, 

Rosemary Philips

----------


## MyName1sMud

^^^ At least you came through right? haha!

----------


## John MacPhee

Hey David while you are at it i don't suppose you have the notation by chance?
Regards
Maccka (John)

----------


## OldSausage

What do you want, blood? Here it is then:

----------


## John MacPhee

Silly Old Sausage. Thanks very much David, i appreciate it.
Cheers and Best Regards
Maccka

----------


## dang

> What do you want, blood?


I think there is an age old saying about not trying to squeeze blood from a sausage

----------


## UsuallyPickin

And there is indeed "Blood Sausage" . THough I have not tried it. One of the things about 8 More Miles is to time the pauses. Luck.. R/

----------


## Willie Poole

Just heard it last night on a re-run of Hee-Haw and it seems so easy that trying to learn it by ear shouldn`t be very hard at all, Grand Pa Jones didn`t play any thing complicated, did he?

----------


## OldSausage

> Just heard it last night on a re-run of Hee-Haw and it seems so easy that trying to learn it by ear shouldn`t be very hard at all, Grand Pa Jones didn`t play any thing complicated, did he?


Sam Bush does a very particular solo in his version, and that's what I've transcribed above, not the Grandpa Jones version.

----------


## Mike Bunting

But you didn't put the changes in!

----------


## OldSausage

That's what that stuff in the space between your ears is for  :Smile:

----------


## farmerjones

> Grand Pa Jones didn`t play any thing complicated, did he?


You know he did Willie.  That pup changes chords every beat. Sorta like Arkansas Traveler, or Black Hairy Possum (blackberry blossum).

I like 8 More Miles, just as good or better'n any of the aforementioned. If a fellar can cross-pick to sorta imitate a finger picked guitar, that might be the treatment.

----------


## AlanN

One of the last decade posts mentioned the Gaudreau version. Niles' book of Gaudreau solos listed this one, including the dim lick he ends it with. Very nice, indeed.

----------


## Pete Jenner

David, if that's the Bush version, what's this version?

I can't make your version sound like the song at all. Am I missing something?

----------


## jonny250

Pete the version David posted sounds pretty much like the sam bush version to my ears whereas the tabledit one is quite different imo.

its a cool song alright.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete Jenner

Thanks Jonny, I'll keep working on it.

----------


## johnbaxter

> David, if that's the Bush version, what's this version?
> 
> I can't make your version sound like the song at all. Am I missing something?


The version on Mandozine is by Jimmy Gaudreau from his "The Gaudreau Mandolin Album"

----------


## Russ Jordan

circling back to Jimmy Gaudreau's version.  The whole album is worth listening to---Eight More Miles To Louisville is at about the 23:00 mark.

----------

j4music

----------


## eightmoremiles

It has been almost eighteen years since this thread started. In view of my 'title' on the cafe, I feel compelled to respond, as I am sure there are many who have been waiting for my feedback. I really like 'Eight More Miles to Louisville", be it by Sam, or Gaudreau or whomever. My favorite, however, was hearing Grandpa and Ramona do it live, on stage, in Louisville KY my home town. There, I said it!

----------


## mandocrucian

> One of the last decade posts mentioned the Gaudreau version. Niles' book of Gaudreau solos listed this one, including the dim lick he ends it with. Very nice, indeed.




(1980)

----------


## JeffD

> It has been almost eighteen years since this thread started. In view of my 'title' on the cafe, I feel compelled to respond, as I am sure there are many who have been waiting for my feedback. I really like 'Eight More Miles to Louisville", be it by Sam, or Gaudreau or whomever. My favorite, however, was hearing Grandpa and Ramona do it live, on stage, in Louisville KY my home town. There, I said it!


I am going to have to agree with you.

And to answer Willy back in 2013 


> Grand Pa Jones didn`t play any thing complicated, did he?


No more complicated than it needed to be.  :Smile:

----------


## Russ Jordan

from the cafe archives:

----------

